# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي شروحات :  اليوتيوب وبالبث المباشر جوجل تنقل الصلوات من الحرم

## narosse27

*في  خطوة موفقة للغاية ، قررت إدارة جوجل ، تفاعلاً مع ملايين المسلمين حول  العالم ، وبمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك ، فررت بث الصلوات الخمسة بث حي  مباشر من مكة المكرمة عن طريق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] عبر موقع اليوتيوب المملوك لها .*        *وكتبت جوجل في الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] قبل قليل : ( مع جهودنا المتواصلة في تحقيق رسالة Google  في تنظيم المعلومات حول العالم وتسهيل الوصول إليها والإفادة منها عالميًا  والرابط بين المعلومات في جميع أشكالها وتفرعها لجميع المستخدمين على  الشبكة، وبالتعاون مع وزارة الثقافة والأعلام السعودية، فأنه يملؤنا الحماس  لبث شعائر الصلوات من المسجد الحرام في مكة مباشرة عبر Youtube خلال شهر رمضان عبر قناة مكة المخصصة للبث المباشر.)* *وبصرف  النظر عن إتفاقنا أو إختلافنا حول جوجل ، وسياستها ، أعتقد أنها خطوة طيبة  من جوجل ، وستترك أثر طيب في نفوس مستخدمي جوجل في العالم العربي  والإسلامي .* *رابط القناة على اليوتيوب* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *وكل عام وأنتم بخير*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك على المرور العطر أخي

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم موضوع ممتاز

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك على المرور العطر أخي

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## abdo466935

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## gamil

جزاك الله على هذا المجهود

----------

